# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  العجب الذهب الذي لا يصدأ

## ود البقعة

*الكبير دائماً يظل كبير والماعندو كبير يمشي يفتش ليه كبير وكان لقاه يتشتريه
العجب الملك الفنان من طينة الكبار ووجوده داخل الملعب يبث الرعب في قلوب الخصوم وبألامس ابلغ دليل وبمجرد دخوله شفنا اللمسات والباصات والتحكم وشفنا التوهان والرجفان والخوف والهلع في لاعبي اهلي شندي 
يا بدري جيب العجب من بدري صدقني الفيلم بنتهي بدري 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياودالبقعه انصفت ملك الموهوبين ومفتاح النصر المبين وكائد الحاسدين واروع اللاعبين وامهر الصانعين
عجبنا الساحر العظيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الله عليك ياودالبقعه انصفت ملك الموهوبين ومفتاح النصر المبين وكائد الحاسدين واروع اللاعبين وامهر الصانعين
عجبنا الساحر العظيم



اخونا ود كسلا مرورك جميل وتوقيعك اجمل ، صدقني العجب لوحده يساوي فريق بحالو ووجوده ضم الكوكبة الحمراء ضروري والمرحلة القادمة تتطلب وجوده وجلوسه على الدكة فيه ظلم كبير
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا ود كسلا مرورك جميل وتوقيعك اجمل ، صدقني العجب لوحده يساوي فريق بحالو ووجوده ضم الكوكبة الحمراء ضروري والمرحلة القادمة تتطلب وجوده وجلوسه على الدكة فيه ظلم كبير



 العجب هو ملك الطرب و سيدو الافارقه والعرب 
ولكن هو من يعمل ويظلم نفسه لانه لا يهتم بلياقته ولا بوزنه وكانه يقول كفايه 10 دقائق 
لم يظلمه احد بل ظلم نفسه و الجمهور هو هو لا غيره وعليه ان يراجع نفسه 
الذهب لا يصدى والعجب ملك ملك الطرب 
:wrd:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالامس كنا نفتقد لصانع الالعاب وبعد نزول العجب قام بتمويل الهجوم بكرات كثيرة جدا وقام بتنظيم اللعب في وسط الملعب العجب درة الملاعب السودانية ربنا يحفظه ويحميه 
*

----------


## ودساردية

*هو سيدا الحقيقي في عالم المستديرة السودانية ............ نرجو ان يحافظ علي لياقته لكي يمتعنا بمواهبه الفذة التي حباه الله بها 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

العجب هو ملك الطرب و سيدو الافارقه والعرب 

ولكن هو من يعمل ويظلم نفسه لانه لا يهتم بلياقته ولا بوزنه وكانه يقول كفايه 10 دقائق 
لم يظلمه احد بل ظلم نفسه و الجمهور هو هو لا غيره وعليه ان يراجع نفسه 
الذهب لا يصدى والعجب ملك ملك الطرب 

:wrd:



 اخي عجبكو مشكور على مرورك الراقي ولكن لا اتفق معك في ماذكرته عن العجب يا اخوي العجب ولا تمرين ما غاب عنه وكل المعسكرات كان شعلة فيها من النشاط  لياقته عال العال فقط ينتظر اشارة المدرب وبالأمس رايناه كيف ابدع بعد نزوله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بالامس كنا نفتقد لصانع الالعاب وبعد نزول العجب قام بتمويل الهجوم بكرات كثيرة جدا وقام بتنظيم اللعب في وسط الملعب العجب درة الملاعب السودانية ربنا يحفظه ويحميه 



 الوسط كان تائه والحضري شغال فووووووووو لساكواها ما شاهدنا اي لمسة فنية للاعبي الوسط ولكن بعد نزول ملك الطرب شاهدنا كيف تغيرت طريقة اللعب 
مرورك روعة يا صاحبي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودساردية
					

هو سيدا الحقيقي في عالم المستديرة السودانية ............ نرجو ان يحافظ علي لياقته لكي يمتعنا بمواهبه الفذة التي حباه الله بها 



 ود ساردية اهلاً بك في دارك ، فعلاً العجب هو سيدا وسيد ابوها كمان وربنا يحفظه
ومشكور على مرورك الراقي
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*العـــــــــــــجــــــ عــــــز الطللـــــب ــب
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"] 
المريخ دايما لا يعرف انصاف الموهوبين  فهو العجب الذي ضم العجب لله درك يا فتي 
[/marq]
*

----------


## سيدو

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الزعيم
					

العـــــــــــــجــــــ عــــــز الطللـــــب ــب



 ونحن فقط طالبين البدري بأن لا يحرمنا منو
ومشكور يا ود الزعيم يا صفوة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر مصطفي
					

[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]
المريخ دايما لا يعرف انصاف الموهوبين فهو العجب الذي ضم العجب لله درك يا فتي 
[/marq]



 لله درك يا ياسر مرورك غاية في الروعة اشكرك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					





 جبت الخلاصة يا سيدو رائع انت زي سيدو
*

----------


## Deimos

*لو شفتوا إنفعال الجمهور وتمايله طرباً مع كل حركة من حركات العجب ...



*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العجب عجبنا 
والما عندو عجب مسكيييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

لو شفتوا إنفعال الجمهور وتمايله طرباً مع كل حركة من حركات العجب ...





ياخي نحن زاااتا راقدين وبنتمايل مع العجب
اسعدني مرورك يا عزو
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العجب عجبنا 
والما عندو عجب مسكيييييييييييين



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخونا خالد
مرورك جميل يا روعة
*

----------


## fanan

*
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*العجب لاغنى عنه فى خانة صانع الالعاب
حتى لو لعب نصف الشوط الثانى 
لانه يحدث الفارق دائما
نرجو انه حسام البدرى يعى ذلك
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قلنا ليكم العجب الذهب الذي لا يصدأ
العجب موجود المتعة حاضرة
*

----------


## الحمادي

*العجب فكر وخبره يا ود البقعه .. ذهب وماس ولكن ماذا بعد العجب ..؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في شبل يتربى على نار هادئة يا حمادى من طينة العجب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

العجب فكر وخبره يا ود البقعه .. ذهب وماس ولكن ماذا بعد العجب ..؟



 العجب موجود المتعة موجودة يبقى نحن فقط نعيش هذه اللحظات الممتعة ، ولكن ماذا بعد العجب نتركها لحواء المريخ الولود التي انجبت افذاذ الكرةالسودانية من قبل ماجد وبرعي وكمال وبشارة وسامي 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

في شبل يتربى على نار هادئة يا حمادى من طينة العجب 



 انه تعاقب الاجيال يا صاحبي وما مستعجلين عليه 
*

----------


## fanan

*اجب اجيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بعد   العجب    عندنا   عجب   جديد  مايستروا   الكوره  السودانيه
                        	*

----------


## النافعابى

*العجب من عباقرة الكرة الافريقية بل والعالمية وطبعا ملك الكرة السودانية بدون منازع
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*العجب ملك الطرب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سلك قال العجب ده زي صباع المعجون كل ما تقول انتهى تعصرو تلقاهو لسه فيهو 
العجب ملك الفن والطرب العجب اهداف تاريخية لا تنسى بل مقرر يجب ان يدرس للناس العاوزة تلعب كورة

بوست يجب ان يعود للسطح بعد الهدف الاسطورة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    لو    خط   كرسى    وسط   الميدان   ممكن   يوزع   الباصات   بالمسطره
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*زي ما قال الاستاذ بابكر سلك العجب دة زي صباع المعجون 
تشوفو تقول انتهي تعصرو يجيب ليك معجون.............


العجب حقيقة كل الكلمات لا تساوي ما يفعلة بالكرة



(  اذا العجب اراد يوماً أن يجب قون **** فلا بد أن يستجيب الكفر )

*

----------


## أوهاج

*ماشاء الله
ربنا يحفظو...أمتعنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*يا عجب ............ يا تعب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام ابا[SIZE=5
					
				
(  اذا العجب اراد يوماً أن يجب قون **** فلا بد أن يستجيب الكفر )[/SIZE]



وعووووووووووووووووووووووووع
                        	*

----------

